# Asset mix for retirement



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Would like some feedback on my portfolio plan. $675 would be invested in a sofa-tuber as follows:

Wife RRSP - ZAG $46k (bond)
Wife TFSA - ZAG $94k (bond)

My TFSA - ZAG $95k (bond)

My RRSP - TDB909 $10k (bond) (already hold TDB909 but might convert to ZAG)
My RRSP - VTI $130k (US EQ)


Non-registered
VIU $130k (Global EQ)
VCN $150k (CDN EQ)


Asset mix would be 64/36 EQ/Fixed Income

Bond - $245k = 36%
CDN EQ - $150k = 22%
US EQ - $150k = 22%
Global EQ - $130k = 19%

Total - $675k = 100%

Is this the best lineup to avoid taxes?
I'm putting all US holdings in RRSP using VTI to avoid withholding tax. (I found TD Waterhouse to be very Norbert Gambit friendly)

Any substitutions I might consider?
I like...
*ZAG* for bonds (maybe VAB is better?)
*VTI* for US
*VIU* for global
*VCN* for Cdn

I don't have a lot of interest in emerging markets or banana republics and so forth.

Does the above sound reasonable to you sharper minds?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

OP Context/backgrounder for readers: https://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/138034-Starting-my-Retirement-Journey


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

64/36 seems a 'feel good' AA with the allocations as you place them.

Edit: Deleted rest of post after seeing the link by OMO.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks, Besides a good AA I'm also trying to optimize taxes

-VTI in RRSP to avoid withholding
-Global in non-registered so I can get a T5 and maybe recover some of it
-Bonds in registered to shelter interest tax

(Registered accts are all maxed out btw)

Remaining equities in non-registered account.

I'm trying to go couch potato and shed my old habits like following the market noise, stock picking, timing etc. I actually did very well over the years but I'm tired of it.

And no mention of covered calls. I don't want to get yelled at by HumblePie.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

One slight elaboration for education to others...... VTI in RRSP is the correct choice, but for the sake of completeness, even if you had it in your non-reg, withholding taxes are a Foreign Tax Credit in your tax return, on the premise you would otherwise be paying enough taxes on your Canadian tax return to recover the withholding taxes. Too many people fret about this without full understanding.

Couch potato = KISS = peace of mind = spending one's retirement time on more rewarding things.


----------

